# Found 2 ticks on my dog- now what?



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought that maybe he had picked them up in Central Park since we had been there Sunday, and then again this morning. Since there are no deer in CP that would have been strange-- but I wasn't so concerned. Then I realized that we were in rural PA over Thanksgiving. Mateo had found a friend across the road; they were running and playing near the woods where there ARE deer.

So. Should I just keep an eye on him and watch for symptoms for Lyme disease? Or maybe treat him prophilactilly, with something?

The ticks were somewhat bloated (i.e. had been latched on to him for 4 days if he did pick them up on Thursday.)

Any advice would be appreciated; I would just rather deal with an issue sooner rather than later.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here in North Carolina we live with ticks on a routine basis. For about two months in the spring, I find them constantly on both me and the dogs. It gets to the point where I can wake up at night, pull one off me, flush it away, and go back to sleep without ever really waking up! The dogs have probably each had 4-5 ticks this year before I used the Advantix on them. 

So, as far as treatment goes, I just take them off the dogs and maybe put a little alcohol on the spot if it's really red or bleeding. Otherwise, I've never done anything. But, these are always brown dog ticks which are the bigger ones. Lyme disease is suppose to be caused by the teeny tiny deer ticks (so small you can hardly see them) and I've actually never seen one of those. Brown dog ticks are pretty easy to identify. 


Brown Dog Tick

View attachment 4982


Deer Tick

View attachment 4983


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, you are a stronger person than I to be able to pop off a tick and fall right back to sleep! :shocked:

I believe the ones I pulled off Mateo were deer ticks--- they are tiny (to begin with) but then they bloat up like crazy. My first dog would pick these up when hiking in heavy wooded areas; and he did develop Lyme disease but treated with anti-biotics and was ok.

I just don't want to wait to see if he develops symptoms (joint pain, etc.), if it is a tick-borne disease.

Not sure what else to do at the moment though. I guess just not worry about it too much... never a good idea, that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im not sure there really is anything you can do untill symptoms begin though im not sure?
bleh i HATE ticks i used to live in lower Mi where i was a wild child in the woods CONSTANTLY NEVER even seen a tick before then we moved up north here and they are EVERYWHERE!!! before i had Cesar me and my BF went out to a lake not far from his house to do some fishing we went thru a tall patch of grass no more then 3 feet high only need to take about 5 steps in before we were out of it went to do a tick check on our legs and i had 37 ticks on my legs and my bf had 24 i had brought along a little bottle of all natural bug repellent and was doseing those littel suckers while my bf was useing his lighter to burn them off needless to say we NEVER went fishing there again!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Okay... DEEEP breath now.... breathe in, breathe out; breathe in, breathe out....

Just because you found a couple of ticks on your dog doesn't mean it will automatically get lyme disease. 

Although we put topicals on our dogs, it doesn't prevent ticks from trying to latch on. So when we come back in from runs in the conservation areas or field trial grounds, we do go over them looking for cuts, abrasions, ticks, etc. If we find a tick, we remove it. 

Nothing more to be done unless symptoms develop. hwell:
 
Here's a good overview: Lyme Disease Symptoms | Dog Lyme Disease Symptoms | Lyme Disease Dogs | Lymes Disease Symptoms | petMD


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Okay... DEEEP breath now.... breathe in, breathe out; breathe in, breathe out....
> 
> Just because you found a couple of ticks on your dog doesn't mean it will automatically get lyme disease.
> 
> ...


Yes- thanks. Really I am not freaking out; it's just that here in the northeast, Lyme Disease is pretty common, and even though my past dog had been treated effectively, I have seen many friend's dogs go through some pretty rough stuff with this disease (or other tick-borne diseases.)

Anyway, there is nothing to be done at the moment; he seems perfectly fine and I will just keep an eye out for symptoms.

And maybe go pick up some topical tick repellent.


----------

